# Trailer Bunk Supports



## baseball_guy_99 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm almost to the point where I need to mount my 2x4's to my trailer...but all I can seem to find is mounts to mount the 2x4's vertical. I would like to mount them flat but I can't find the mount for that. Could anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 26, 2011)

Cabelas sells them.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is what you need - one set for each side, so 4 total pieces. These are sold in pairs of two, so you would need another pair.

https://www.easternmarine.com/8-Galvanized-Bunk-Bolster-Bracket-Kit-81210/


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is my trailer....So I would need just need 2 sets? One on each side for the front cross bar and one on each side on the back cross bar?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 26, 2011)

you only have 2 bunks on there now, and they go down the middle?

I was thinking they were further apart, closer to the outside of the trailer. If you want to keep the same layout that you have now, anywhere you have cross members is where you would put one of the brackets.

BUT - if you can bolt-thru the bunk by countersinking the bolts, then you don't need any brackets, just bolt them straight to the trailer.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jan 27, 2011)

No, there used to be 2 roller bunks on the outside...but I took them off and that's where I want to put the new bunks.


----------

